# Need a new case



## DrPepper (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok guys I know what some of you might be thinking why does he need a new case he just got one but to be honest the cosmos S is hellish to live with for me, it's too heavy, not enough airflow and taking HDD's in and out is a nightmare and last but not least cable management is pitiful  I mean this was like my dream case yet i'm really beginning to hate it so I was thinking sell it and get a antec 1200 or something what would you guys recommend in case i'm doing something stupid.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 21, 2008)

I still love my TT Armor case plenty of air flow and you could fit  13 HDDs in it + a CD\DVD player + a fan controller + another in the 3 1/2 bay + 1 80mm +2 120mm fans in the front. Never mine the 90mm at the top and the 90mm fan + 120mm at the back of the case.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 21, 2008)

I only have 3 HDD's atm doubt I will need more since my friend is getting me an old server if he can and I will set that up for storage.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 21, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I only have 3 HDD's atm doubt I will need more since my friend is getting me an old server if he can and I will set that up for storage.



Well even more air flow then as there be less HDD's in the way of the fans .


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like a sturdy case  how is it to live with like cable management etc because that is what is making me hate the cosmos.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 21, 2008)

get the Antec 1200 like you said and go crazy on it with some high CFM fans instead of them poor little Antec stock fans that come with it


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a 190 CFM 4k rpm jet fan mounted on the cpu atm  loud as hell.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 21, 2008)

Silverstone tj07 or lian li v2000b.Both scrummy cases.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 21, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Silverstone tj07 or lian li v2000b.Both scrummy cases.



Cheers  but that silverstone is expensive  and I can't find that lian li on overclockers


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

there is the new V2010B-http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...ian-Li PC-V2010B Aluminium Full Tower - Black

Still pricy.......lovely though.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 22, 2008)

It is  does anyone have a coolermaster stacker I wonder what its like to work in it.


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 29, 2008)

DrPepper
I HAVE ONE!
u have PM


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 29, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=67097
want to give me urs


----------



## theJesus (Jul 30, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Looks like a sturdy case  how is it to live with like cable management etc because that is what is making me hate the cosmos.



I second the opinion on the tt armor case.  I cut a hole in the mobo tray right by my 24-pin connector and routed most of the cables for the board through there, but it's still decent for cable management otherwise.  My friend got a lian li pc-a70b and I'm so ****ing jealous of it.  I would definitely go for that 

review:  http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/LianLi/PC-A70
friend's project log:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=46167

Excellent cable management imo.  And personally, I hate most of the antec cases, especially the x00 series . . . everybody has them, and there's so many other great (and better) cases out there.  I'll also admit that my case was hyped a lot too, but I didn't know that when I got it, and it's nothing like the antec hype.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 30, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I second the opinion on the tt armor case.  I cut a hole in the mobo tray right by my 24-pin connector and routed most of the cables for the board through there, but it's still decent for cable management otherwise.  My friend got a lian li pc-a70b and I'm so ****ing jealous of it.  I would definitely go for that
> 
> review:  http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/LianLi/PC-A70
> friend's project log:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=46167
> ...



Thanks for the reply  I don't really choose my case on the basis if everyone has them and in the end I went for the antec 1200. I'd say I'm quite happy with it since my mobo matches it and the system looks lovely in the case.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 30, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Thanks for the reply  I don't really choose my case on the basis if everyone has them and in the end I went for the antec 1200. I'd say I'm quite happy with it since my mobo matches it and the system looks lovely in the case.


No problem, I'm glad you're happy with your purchase.  I don't really think the antec's are bad, just kinda sick of 'em if that makes sense.  But you like it and that's what matters


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 30, 2008)

theJesus said:


> No problem, I'm glad you're happy with your purchase.  I don't really think the antec's are bad, just kinda sick of 'em if that makes sense.  But you like it and that's what matters



I know what you mean  I was trying to pick a different case from everyone else then I realised there must be something really good about it.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 31, 2008)

AsRock said:


> I still love my TT Armor case plenty of air flow and you could fit  13 HDDs in it + a CD\DVD player + a fan controller + another in the 3 1/2 bay + 1 80mm +2 120mm fans in the front. Never mine the 90mm at the top and the 90mm fan + 120mm at the back of the case.



Which TT Armor is that. They have a number of different ones, all of which I have been looking at for my next case as well (not tryin to steal your thread Dr ), which one is the one you are talking about?


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 31, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Which TT Armor is that. They have a number of different ones, all of which I have been looking at for my next case as well (not tryin to steal your thread Dr ), which one is the one you are talking about?



get offa ma propertee   I thought there was only one TT armour.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 31, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> get offa ma propertee   I thought there was only one TT armour.



Ah swares I wasn't gonna steal notin........ Nah there's a few, newegg has these. The $204 and $249 model look almost identical, then you got the smaller mid range, then the other full w/ the big fan at the cheap price, then vents, then silver. I think there are more too.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow I only thought there was one.


----------



## pagalms (Jul 31, 2008)

Coolermaster CM690 - great airflow and lot of space where to hide wires.


----------



## theJesus (Jul 31, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Ah swares I wasn't gonna steal notin........ Nah there's a few, newegg has these. The $204 and $249 model look almost identical, then you got the smaller mid range, then the other full w/ the big fan at the cheap price, then vents, then silver. I think there are more too.



Armor+ is the new revision, which I think looks stupid.  As you said, there are different sizes, I have the original black full-tower with 25cm fan and enjoy it quite a bit.  There are also different side panels that some come with.  Silver is aluminum and black is steel.

If I had to buy another and had the time and money, I'd get the original silver/aluminum full-tower with fan and paint it black.  Steel is a b!tch to mod.


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 31, 2008)

checking case out. theJesus, where would you put a radiator for watercooling?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 31, 2008)

my case is gigabyte gz-gx2 , it is really nice you can see it , it is cheap and come also with psu 400w


----------



## theJesus (Jul 31, 2008)

ckoons1 said:


> checking case out. theJesus, where would you put a radiator for watercooling?



I've never done water-cooling, but I would definitely put a rad up-top.
Edit:  I think you can buy one with a water-cooling system pre-installed if that would interest you.  Just checked, and they placed the rad in front.  Also, it doesn't seem to be available in silver/aluminum.  I think it would be better to install your own system anyways though.


----------



## ckoons1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Up Front?*

So there is enough room up front? do you mean below/above the hard drivre area?
what about the COOLERMASTER STACKER 832?Any one know about watercooling in there?
thx


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Which TT Armor is that. They have a number of different ones, all of which I have been looking at for my next case as well (not tryin to steal your thread Dr ), which one is the one you are talking about?



All of them you can fit a load of HDDS in. You just pick up a iCage
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999141&Tpk=A2309

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021
I did find a iCage on Egg for $6.99 yesterday same one maybe egg made a mistake as there normally priced $16,99..


----------



## theJesus (Jul 31, 2008)

The Armor I have comes with an iCage, and another hdd-rack that mounts next to the psu, as well as one 5-1/4 to 3-1/2 inch converter, and a  3-1/2 inch bay where the front i/o is.  Soo, 8 hdd's without buying another iCage.

And yes, thermaltake places the radiator in the front drive-bay area.  Considering the modularity of the iCage, I assume you could position above or below the drives.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2008)

theJesus said:


> The Armor I have comes with an iCage, and another hdd-rack that mounts next to the psu, as well as one 5-1/4 to 3-1/2 inch converter, and a  3-1/2 inch bay where the front i/o is.  Soo, 8 hdd's without buying another iCage.
> 
> And yes, thermaltake places the radiator in the front drive-bay area.  Considering the modularity of the iCage, I assume you could position above or below the drives.




Well i got another iCage due to it having a fan fixed too it. which with the iCage allows me to hide the cables.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 1, 2008)

NZXT Tempest its not totally up there its only £60 but its practical and its got 6 fans it has a space for a cooling system im sure?

noise isnt an issue my graphics card fan is louder than the system saying that its a loud fan

8 spaces for hard drives in this case also


----------

